# from where can I download free Drupal themes



## ravi_9793 (Sep 18, 2006)

frnds.....
I m making my website based on drupal....so I m searching sm gud drupal theme.Can anyone help in finding drupal theme....which is free to download...Except *www.drupal.org

And yes...can I get a flash based drupal theme...anywhere on net.
plzzzzzzzzzz help me.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 20, 2006)

any one plz help me...........


----------



## rakesh14021983 (Sep 20, 2006)

d00d rather than searching for one why dont you make your own customised Drupal Theme.

Dunno if you know about this or not (cuz u dint mention!!).. but you can try Drupal Theme Generator ver. 4

As the name says it allows you to create your own Drupal theme easily.

Here's the link :

*xlecom.com/?q=node/217

Just go there n dl it off. 
Its a 1.6 meg file n it includes sample themes too. 

Hope this helps.

Add to me rep if it does...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 20, 2006)

thanx a lot @rakesh14021983...i m going 2 try this.
hope it will solve my problem.
Hey have u used drupal...i have sm problem in drupal.If u can help me..it will be gr8 for me............


----------

